
Update: An agreement with Monica Cellio (which she rejects) - the-dude
https://meta.stackexchange.com/questions/340906/update-an-agreement-with-monica-cellio?cb=1
======
gnat
That's not the title of the article ... the OP has editorialised in parens.

